# Mr & Miss Europe IBFA 2005 results



## ibfasport (Jul 12, 2005)

*MR. EUROPA Open IBFA 2005*
​


*Sapri - Italy - Sunday July 03th OFFICIAL RESULTS*
​
SMALL CLASS

1 *Duchenne Arnaud *France

2 *Camassa Giuseppe *Italia

3 *Sparma Ettore* Italia

4 *Formisano Giorgio* Italia

5 *Rubino Alberto* Italia

6 *Romano Luigi *Italia

MEDIUM CLASS

1 *Lagras Jerome* France

2 *De Angelis Carlo* Italia

*3 Ballarin Diego *Italia

4 *Smith Darren* England

5 *D'alessio Pietro *Italia

6 *Santarpia Roberto* Italia

7 *Mortaji Simonamed* Italia

7 *Autuori Alessandro* Italia

TALL CLASS

1 *Dikson Blue* Holland

2 *Vander Veen Peter* Holland

3 *Gucans Jurijs* Latvia

4 *Peduto Antonio* Italia

5 *Faivre Francis* France

6 *Miccoli Rocco* Italia

7 *Kovacic* *Roni *Croatia

7 *Mortaji Simonhamed* Italia

7 *Rocco Vincenzo* Italia

7 *Haquin Vincent* France

7 *Tuplin John* England

JUNIOR

1 *Saso Petek* Slovenia

2 *Hyvel Andriy* Ukraine

OVER 40

1 *Sparma Ettore* Italia

2 *Patti Guido* Italia

3 *Lampidecchia Domenico* Italia

4 *Rinaldi Francesco *Italia

5 *Canizzo Erick *Francia

6 *Bellagamba Roberto* Italia

7 *Zinko Paul *Ukraine

OVER 50

1 *Gherbi Giuseppe *Italia

2 *Brown Martin* England

3* Borrelli Vincenzo* Italia

4 *Gucan Genadij* Latvia

5 *Poper Ihor* Ukraine

6 *Bryson Bryan* England

7 *Sellitto Francesco* Italia

OVER 60

1 *Vernati Ascanio* Italia

2 *Persia Adolfo *Italia

3 *Capasso Eugenio* Italia

4 *Clifton Ted* England

OVER 70

1 *Vanden Broeck Roger *Belgium

2 *Parry Albert* England

3 *Griffiths** Harry* England

MISS FIGURE

1 *Slaidina Una *Latvia

2 *Simioli Paola* Italia

3 *Picardi Mariangela* Italia

4 *Focassati Patrizia *Italia

5 *Zatelli Lorena *Italia

6 *Bottazzi Deborah *Italia

7 *Cocq Sandrine *France

*7 Audenet Jocelyne *France

7 *Martino Antonella* Italia

7* Esposito Annamaria *Italia

7 *Andreozzi Letizia *Italia

7 *Piscopo Luisa *Italia

MISS FITNESS

1 *Pugacheva Svetlana* Russia

2 *Sharnenkova Tatiana* Russia

3 *Teresa De Rita Cavlek* Finlad

4 *Levavaara Jenni* Finland

5 *Calcarame Federica* Italia

6 *Stavitslaya Irina* Russia

7 *Upelniege Olga* Latvia

7 *Barr July* Irelad

7 *Holc Romana* Slovenia

7 *Labudz Alla* Latvia

7 *Amerio Barbara* Italia

7 *Ponomareko Oksana* Ukraine

7 *Dorosin Jeanina* Romania

MISS FITNESS JUNIOR

1 *Milieriute Jolanta* Lithuania

2 *Cesaityte Diana* Lithuania

3 *Marackovska Olga* Latvia

MISS PHYSIQUE

1 *Brezovac Brigita *Slovenia

2 *Westehoff Petra *Germany

3 *Parente Monica* Italia

4 *Milite Lisa* Italia

5 *Lorieri Cinzia* Italia

6 *Pons Chantal *France

FITNESS-ALTEZZA PESO SMALL CLASS

1 *Romboni Andrea* Italia

2 *Bruno Francesco *Italia

3 *Seminara Roberto* Italia

4 *Pischedda Angelo *Italia

5 *Tolomeo* *Francesco* Italia

6 *Mascia Fracesco* Italia

FITNESS-ALTEZZA PESO MEDIUM CLASS

1 *Vianello Fabio* Italia

2 *Cocco Stefano* Italia

3 *Paliotti Carlo* Italia

4 *Peluso Luigi* Italia

5 *Prencipe Massimo* Italia

6 *Vlado Cehic* Slovenia

7 *Sokolov* *Denis *Russia

FITNESS-ALTEZZA PESO TALL CLASS

1 *Alparone Massimo *Italia

2 *Kaczmarek Guillame* France

3 *Maslenkin* *Vladimir *Russia

4 *Wistuba Markus* Germany

5 *Latvija Vladislavs* (Latvia)

OVERALL WINNER MR. EUROPA IBFA *DUCHENNE ARNAUD* France

OVERALL WINNER MS. EUROPA IBFA *PUGACHEVA SVETLANA* Russia

OVERALL WINNER MR. EUROPA IBFA ALTEZZA-PESO FITNESS *ALPARONE MASSIMO* Italia

Judges: Dusko Madzarovich (Slovenia) Edmundas Daubaras (Lithuania), Michel Gauthier (France) Oleg Buriskij (Latvia) Dirk Kau (Germany) Marcel Ballema (Holland) Spartak Vaskowskij (Ucraine) Tero Lintunen (Finland) July Abell (England) Claudio Carella, Carla Cervi, Sabina Assanto Silvano Ruggeri, Duccio Sguerri, Mollo Salvatore (Italy).

Head Judge Biagio Flizola

Stage Director Carmelo Gullì

Country taking part: 15: Italia, England, France, Slovenia, Russia, Lithuania, Latvia, Ukraine, Ireland, Romania, Croatia, Finland, Holland, Belgium, Germany


----------



## ibfasport (Jul 12, 2005)

TALL CLASS WINNER


----------



## ibfasport (Jul 12, 2005)

MISS FITNESS


----------



## ibfasport (Jul 12, 2005)

FITNESS CLASS


----------



## ibfasport (Jul 12, 2005)

MISS PHYSIQUE WINNER


----------



## ibfasport (Jul 12, 2005)

Miss Figure


----------



## ibfasport (Jul 12, 2005)

MR EUROPA IBFA WINNER


----------



## ibfasport (Jul 12, 2005)

MISS EUROPA IBFA WINNER


----------



## kriusa (Jul 30, 2005)

MISS EUROPA IBFA WINNER........ Love u


----------

